# rear disc brake swap



## Sniper06 (Aug 31, 2005)

can i swap in disc brakes with the rear drums on my 90 max? if so, what is the donor car? what are the parts that i need to get for the swap? thanks.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the rear strut housings can easily be swapped


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Drum to Disc conversion for 89-94 Maxima GXEs


----------

